# fun smilies



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

i have tons of cute ones i thought it'd be fun to share. so after i make coffee i'll get started posting a bunch. 

 anyone else have favorites? like to collect them?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

btw this is my absolute favorite. i love the look on his face.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

i modefied this one.


----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)

For the Batista fans, they might like this one:


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2005)

I love smilies, as you all know.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## V Player (Mar 20, 2005)

I used to laothe them but now I love smileys! Im just not very adept at using them for some reason. I can never find the one I feel goes with the situation, lol. 


But so far my fave is the popcorn eating smiley that Min0 came up with.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2005)

My favorite when a fight breaks out at IM..


----------



## V Player (Mar 20, 2005)

> My favorite when a fight breaks out at IM..


THATS THE ONE!!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2005)

Phew....that's a close call





 It wasn't me





 Just shoot yourself.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

goes well w a smartass comment. touche.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

k making that coffee now.


----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)

Flex might love these 


1) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





2) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





3) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5)


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> k making that coffee now.



Yes, thats a good idea.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

only in smilie land can a head on a stick be seen as a fun thing


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


 thats cute 


			
				rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>



me likey


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

Mino right click hit save. i think i stole all of your smilies. you definately raised the smilie cool factor w your arrival.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

i should have named this the smilie penis art gallery or something. vanity n i met in the penis game thread you started on new years day n have been together goin on 3 months. the poor penis thread art gallery gets neglected lately tho. i'll have to post some art later.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> right click hit save. i think i stole all of your smilies. you definately raised the smilie cool factor w your arrival.


Thanks, like they say a smilie  is Worth a Thousand Words.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

i love this one.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


 this is one of the 1st if not the 1st i saw you post. i'd like to see all this person makes they're great.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i should have named this the smilie penis art gallery or something. vanity n i met in the penis game thread you started on new years day n have been together goin on 3 months. the poor penis thread art gallery gets neglected lately tho. i'll have to post some art later.


You see I do bring good things to life.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> this is one of the 1st if not the 1st i saw you post. i'd like to see all this person makes they're great.


I remember that one, it was the first time we interacted.
If I had more time I would make my own.
I like this one.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

haha. i saved that one.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

one of my newest. me at nite sometimes. i hate neighbors.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

reserved for one of those Vieope moments.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

this one will prove handy someday.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

imers in vegas this fall.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

on crack i guess lol.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

for the next tearful goodbye.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> reserved for one of those Vieope moments.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

i do this to his face a lot.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## V Player (Mar 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


Is that a smiley with a folding chair??? COOOOOOOOOL!! Now I can get all WWE on some of these cats!




Wish I could make some body slamming, pile driving, frog splashing, clotheslining - ALL the great WWE moves. That would SO rock!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)

We are huge rock stars!


----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

>


I need your little sheep for a minute  little bo Shae


----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I need your little sheep for a minute  little bo Shae







































Just kidding Min0.


----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Just kidding Min0.


I am a freak.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

i call this the penis art gallery smilie


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i call this the penis art gallery smilie


----------



## V Player (Mar 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>


WOOOOHOOOO!!! THIS ONE'S A KEEPER!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

if you use the same instant message thingy as another person and you both save the same smilies over the same like yahoo smiles you can see your own smiles. it's pretty cool but it's weird when you talk to someone who doesn't know what your smiles are keyed by. every time shae gives me the silly smile she pees on me. it is this smile on my yahoo


----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)

I dunno what to make of this one.


----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> if you use the same instant message thingy as another person and you both save the same smilies over the same like yahoo smiles you can see your own smiles. it's pretty cool but it's weird when you talk to someone who doesn't know what your smiles are keyed by. every time shae gives me the silly smile she pees on me. it is this smile on my yahoo



Uh, Marcia.........


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

uh shae,


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

omg when she gives me what she thinks is the smug smile i see this .lol


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

the 1st time i nearly did this


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

what's it take to gey a laugh out of you people?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

a tribute to farmers everywhere


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

stilllll waiting.


----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> uh shae,









Dang! A war is goin on up in this bitch. Huh?


----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> omg when she gives me what she thinks is the smug smile i see this .lol



Again.....


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

okay i'll be nice btw i'm on yahoo w my new account n none of my smilies are rigged i promise.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

i call this 1 strap-on surprise. or the john h special.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2005)

Sleepy boner.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## V Player (Mar 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i call this 1 strap-on surprise. or the john h special.


How about a johnny special?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

that would be this


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

directly followed by this


----------



## V Player (Mar 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> that would be this


*LMMFAO!!!*


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

everyone needs 1 of these


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## V Player (Mar 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> everyone needs 1 of these


Another keeper...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

I LOVE these smilies. I'm just a computer idiot and do not know how to download or use them for this board. Can someone explain it like I'm a 3rd grader?

Please????


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2005)

right click on the mouse
save to folder...........


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I LOVE these smilies. I'm just a computer idiot and do not know how to download or use them for this board. Can someone explain it like I'm a 3rd grader?
> 
> Please????


  to save right click hit save put it in a folder labled smiles. to use on here go here  http://imageshack.us/ 

   the 1st step is hit browse, you'll go to your folder n select the smile you want, then hit upload, wait and a new window opens

   then copy and paste the code that says Hotlink for forums (1)  in your reply.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> okay i'll be nice btw i'm on yahoo w my new account n none of my smilies are rigged i promise.



Sorry I couldn't make it. My mom made me go with her to the flea market so she could get her nose pierced. And I went to the inscense  booth. Just to let you all, I am a sucker for Dragon's Blood scented inscense.  Then I came home, lit some inscense sticks up, and took a nap. And ohhhhhhh it felt gooooooood!!!   









And I could not help it put post up the smile for this kind of post.:


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

>


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks guys!!! I am so stupid on these darn computers!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks guys!!! I am so stupid on these darn computers!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

no problem 
 no problem


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> no problem
> no problem


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2005)

Cute


----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)

Uh...Flex, I think its dead now.


----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)

Archangel, you might like these:


----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## sara (Mar 20, 2005)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

hi sara. that's cute.


----------



## Shae (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2005)

ooo saved the spider good 1.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Archangel, you might like these:


I do, where did you find them at. I'm always looking for ones with Angels on them!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Mar 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I do, where did you find them at. I'm always looking for ones with Angels on them!!!



Smile generator 

Click on home smiles and look around.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2005)

Thank you Shae


----------



## V Player (Mar 21, 2005)

Off topic: 


Are you a christian, AA?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 21, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> Off topic:
> 
> 
> Are you a christian, AA?


  Nah...........


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> Off topic:
> 
> 
> Are you a christian, AA?


----------



## V Player (Mar 21, 2005)

I was asking Archangel.....


----------



## V Player (Mar 21, 2005)

Ah.....thought so.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> Ah.....thought so.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2005)

Whats up V, hows it goin?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 21, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> I was asking Archangel.....


Well it was kind obvious.


----------



## V Player (Mar 21, 2005)

It be goin aaight. I showed everyone where crazy and Velvet said I was hot. I got a patt on the head and told, "thats nice."



I think Im going to frame those posts, though..


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2005)

Anyone know where I can get smilies of KISS, and other rock groups?


----------



## V Player (Mar 21, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Well it was kind obvious.


  .....I miss sumin?


----------



## V Player (Mar 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Anyone know where I can get smilies of KISS, and other rock groups?


Oh shit man....that would SOOOOOOO RAWK!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> It be goin aaight. I showed everyone where crazy and Velvet said I was hot. I got a patt on the head and told, "thats nice."
> 
> 
> 
> I think Im going to frame those posts, though..


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> Oh shit man....that would SOOOOOOO RAWK!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2005)

Later V Player!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 21, 2005)

Google Search:   kiss smilies


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Google Search:   kiss smilies



When did you become a moderator?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> When did you become a moderator?




Mino's an elite, like me!


----------



## V Player (Mar 21, 2005)

Im elite too. Im just very modest about it.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 21, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> When did you become a moderator?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> Im elite too. Im just very modest about it.



I don't beleive you


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 21, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Mino's an elite, like me!


We do have alot in common.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

am I a mod?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 21, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> am I a mod?


No, your really a tranny.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

I better tell your mom.  She might be upset.


----------



## sara (Mar 21, 2005)

mi0 is a fake moderator.. the color is not even the "real" blue


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 21, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> mi0 is a fake moderator.. the color is not even the "real" blue


Darn it, they told me I once you become a Moderator it's easy to get laid here.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Darn it, they told me I once you become a Moderator it's easy to get laid here.




hey baby!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 21, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> hey baby!


I meant laid and paid.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I meant laid and paid.




I don't charge much


----------



## V Player (Mar 21, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> am I a mod?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  *I KNEW IT!!!!*


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 21, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> *I KNEW IT!!!!*


Yes, the truth is out Luke is also GG.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 21, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Yes, the truth is out Luke is also GG.




You can call me a tranny ALL you want.  But that's just fucking MEAN!


----------



## V Player (Mar 21, 2005)

Uh......damn.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 21, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> You can call me a tranny ALL you want.  But that's just fucking MEAN!


----------



## V Player (Mar 21, 2005)

*pokes out his mind's eye*


----------



## LW83 (Mar 22, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> *pokes out his mind's eye*




I bet that's hard to do because it's probably REALLY REALLY tiny


----------



## V Player (Mar 22, 2005)

After seeing rockgazer, Velvet, Crazy, SNT and all the rest of these mind bogglingly HAWT women, it grew big. 



But picturing you with boobies just killed it


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> After seeing rockgazer, Velvet, Crazy, SNT and all the rest of these mind bogglingly HAWT women, it grew big.
> 
> 
> 
> But picturing you with boobies just killed it


 hey, man boobies are nice.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2005)

a funny thing happened to john h on his way to the forum.


----------



## Shae (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2005)

Getting Mad, Google search for KISS smilies, and all I can find is kissing smilies. Anyone, please help!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 23, 2005)

ok to the rescue. sec.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 23, 2005)

See avitar


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 23, 2005)

.


----------



## V Player (Mar 23, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> .


*KEEPER!!!!!   *


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 23, 2005)

hahahah


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 23, 2005)

any other requests?


----------



## V Player (Mar 23, 2005)

Wrestling move smileys! frog splash, suplex, clothesline, body slam


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 23, 2005)

.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 24, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> .





Thank you SO much RG!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

you're welcome.


----------



## V Player (Mar 24, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> .


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

i think this might be one of those deadly head holds.







 not really but omg that's cute.


----------



## sara (Mar 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

perfect smiley for mondays sara.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 24, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

haha is that a pear or a fat banana?

Vieope smiley


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

this is also my cursor.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 24, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> .




el diablo


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

kiss baby.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

.


----------



## V Player (Mar 24, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> .


LMMFAO!!!!!!.......priceless...... 




			
				rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> .



Ok, RG needs a Nobel Prize for this one....


SOOO-POYB!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

.


----------



## V Player (Mar 24, 2005)

Ok....what would a rockgazer smiley look like....??


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

.


----------



## V Player (Mar 24, 2005)

LOL.....cool but, nah, you can do better than that.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

.


----------



## V Player (Mar 24, 2005)

Ok.....a johnny smiley


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 24, 2005)




----------



## V Player (Mar 24, 2005)

.......I dont get it....


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 24, 2005)

Me?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> .......I dont get it....


 it's johnnny yelling at me.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

okay he fed on turmoil here is another try.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 24, 2005)

:bounce:


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)

did you see your bunny smile?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 24, 2005)




----------



## Vieope (Mar 24, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> did you see your bunny smile?


_I saw them.  _


----------



## V Player (Mar 24, 2005)

I like the Do Not Feed The Troll one.


----------



## Shae (Mar 24, 2005)

A treat for V Player and any WWE fan:


----------



## sara (Mar 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## LW83 (Apr 4, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> .


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 4, 2005)

ok what is may 3rd i give up....


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 16, 2005)

bump


----------



## Shae (Jul 16, 2005)

Some things I created on a doll-making website. Real neat.


----------



## Shae (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 16, 2005)

very cute.


----------



## Shae (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 17, 2005)

Am I in heaven??


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2005)

if you like smilies you are.


----------



## Shae (Jul 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Am I in heaven??


You like angels? I'll make you a couple. Tell me if you like blondes, brunettes, red heads, black hair, or multi colors and I will make you a few. 

And where is Archangel? He might love these!


----------



## Shae (Jul 17, 2005)

2 more I made.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2005)

the best thing about the dollz is there are enough so you can find one that matches your looks n personality

here are some of my collection



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



the last one Shae made for me n Vanity.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> You like angels? I'll make you a couple. Tell me if you like blondes, brunettes, red heads, black hair, or multi colors and I will make you a few.
> 
> And where is Archangel? He might love these!


     I Absolutley LOVE them!!! Can you make one with longer hair, and give him armor with a sword? These are Incredible!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> 2 more I made.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2005)

not a smilie i know but i found a couple angels in armor.


----------



## Shae (Jul 17, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I Absolutley LOVE them!!! Can you make one with longer hair, and give him armor with a sword? These are Incredible!!!


The site where I make them does not give me much of a selection. But I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Shae (Jul 17, 2005)

I thought I should start a doll collection too.


----------



## GFR (Jul 17, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> You like angels? I'll make you a couple. Tell me if you like blondes, brunettes, red heads, black hair, or multi colors and I will make you a few.
> 
> And where is Archangel? He might love these!


A Brunette Angle would be nice.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> not a smilie i know but i found a couple angels in armor.


  Those are awesome!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2005)

i tried a couple siggys for you but i dunno nothing struck me as great. you have any ideas or pics you'd like to use?.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i tried a couple siggys for you but i dunno nothing struck me as great. you have any ideas or pics you'd like to use?.


An Angel in Armor!!! Can't really think of anything, I do not have any pics really that I like, what can you do to them? Add color and stuff like that?



Maybe this can help?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2005)

hmmm ok something fierce. i can add text in a layer over the pic, backgrounds or  borders... you have a favorite color?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 17, 2005)

right now tho i'm taking a nap till Vanity comes on.  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 17, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> hmmm ok something fierce. i can add text in a layer over the pic, backgrounds or  borders... you have a favorite color?


Purple!!!


----------



## Shae (Jul 17, 2005)

Archangel, I can't find the additives you want me to put for your angel but I have somthing to make Miss Lil' Bit real happy.






Look! I made her a princess!


----------



## Shae (Jul 17, 2005)

And may I present to you....ForemanRules dream brunette!


----------



## Shae (Jul 18, 2005)

Foreman, you might want to think over your decision for the kind of angels...


----------



## Shae (Jul 18, 2005)

~bump~ for ForemanRules. I made your ladies.


----------



## GFR (Jul 18, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Foreman, you might want to think over your decision for the kind of angels...


I like this one best..........she looks like trouble.


----------



## Shae (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jul 19, 2005)

Rockgazer might dig this one.


----------



## Shae (Jul 19, 2005)

2 more:


----------



## Shae (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jul 20, 2005)

Another naughty one for ForemanRules.


----------



## Shae (Jul 20, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Rockgazer might dig this one.


Bump for Rockgazer to see.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2005)

yea i like that one. cute.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Archangel, I can't find the additives you want me to put for your angel but I have somthing to make Miss Lil' Bit real happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    She Loved it!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2005)

http://elouai.com/doll-makers/doll-maker.php

you can make some cute dolls here shae.


----------



## Shae (Jul 21, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> http://elouai.com/doll-makers/doll-maker.php
> 
> you can make some cute dols here shae.


Thats similar to doll pallace. Same old stuff.


----------



## Shae (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## Shae (Jul 25, 2005)

I can make a doll to look like you of you if you like. I used R.G. and Vanity as an example (see above). I could make a doll to look similar to you. Just give me your physical description. Length and color of your hair, eye color, what sort of style you wear (casual, dressy,ect...). And faveorite color so I can try to incorperate that into the cloths. So, who wants me to make them a doll?


----------



## Shae (Jul 25, 2005)

Now when you are done createing a doll in dollpalace.com, you press build and the site gives the doll a name. Here is the doll who has my name (Cheryl).


----------



## GFR (Jul 25, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> I can make a doll to look like you of you if you like. I used R.G. and Vanity as an example (see above). I could make a doll to look similar to you. Just give me your physical description. Length and color of your hair, eye color, what sort of style you wear (casual, dressy,ect...). And faveorite color so I can try to incorperate that into the cloths. So, who wants me to make them a doll?


6'1 250, lt brown short hair, brown eyes, easter European looking.
Favorite color...blue, dressy.


----------



## Shae (Jul 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 6'1 250, lt brown short hair, brown eyes, easter European looking.
> Favorite color...blue, dressy.


Could not help with hight and weight but the rest I got just fine.


----------



## GFR (Jul 25, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Could not help with hight and weight but the rest I got just fine.


Thats me after my diet


----------



## Shae (Jul 25, 2005)

Did one of me.


----------



## GFR (Jul 25, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Did one of me.


Did you tag that wall??


----------



## Shae (Jul 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Did you tag that wall??


Nope. I usualy have to use an alley way to get to my bus stop back in high school and there is tagging evrywhere that some gangs put on.


----------



## GFR (Jul 25, 2005)

Go look at Tough old mans pic and make  of him.....try and make it funny.


----------



## Shae (Jul 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Go look at Tough old mans pic and make  of him.....try and make it funny.


Oh come on! I try not to hate here man! Thats not me. But I will make one of him if he wants me to.


----------



## Shae (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> R.G. and Vanity /QUOTE]
> 
> that's awesome shae.


----------



## Shae (Jul 26, 2005)

Who wants me to make them a doll to look like them? Come on. Don't be shy.


----------



## Shae (Jul 27, 2005)

Since none of you did'n volunteer, I started to make a few of female celebs.





Joss Stone






Amy Lee


----------



## Shae (Jul 27, 2005)

This one is not mine but I thought this one was cute.


----------



## GFR (Jul 27, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Oh come on! I try not to hate here man! Thats not me. But I will make one of him if he wants me to.


Tough is my buddy, its not about hate


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 27, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Who wants me to make them a doll to look like them? Come on. Don't be shy.


   Do me, Do me!!! Wait, that sounded bad


----------



## Shae (Jul 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Do me, Do me!!! Wait, that sounded bad


 Its okay love.   I'll get one done of you tonight after I get done with work. I know where your pics are at so I'm set!


----------



## Shae (Jul 27, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Could not help with hight and weight but the rest I got just fine.



Could not help with the color of hair (because all your picks had you with a hat on.  ). And the friggin thing on dollpalace does not have facial hair as a feature.  Other than that, I say it looks perfect.   

Here ya go Archangel!


----------



## Shae (Jul 28, 2005)

Bumped for Archangel.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 28, 2005)

Wheres the "I have to go take an exam" smiley?

Oh, they dont exist 

Have fun with your smilies... I'm off to frown some


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 28, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Could not help with the color of hair (because all your picks had you with a hat on.  ). And the friggin thing on dollpalace does not have facial hair as a feature.  Other than that, I say it looks perfect.
> 
> Here ya go Archangel!


    I love it!!!


----------



## Shae (Jul 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I love it!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 30, 2005)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 30, 2005)




----------



## King Silverback (Jul 30, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

>


That is awsome


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 30, 2005)




----------



## King Silverback (Jul 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That is awsome


Glad ya liked it!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 30, 2005)




----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 4, 2005)

ooh, shae, do a doll of me, please!!


----------



## Shae (Aug 4, 2005)

^ Ask and you will receive. I wasn't that sure about your style prefrence and faveorite color but I knew that your a pretty cool and fun chick to talk to so, I chose somthing fun.


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 4, 2005)

that is so cute!! thanks!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2007)

rockgazer69 said:


> btw this is my absolute favorite. i love the look on his face.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2007)

rockgazer69 said:


> goes well w a smartass comment. touche.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 10, 2008)

This thread is bumped for Fetus.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Dec 10, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> This thread is bumped for Fetus.



sweet thanks


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2009)

bump

who has new ones?


----------



## nkira (Jun 6, 2009)

The one's I gave you are old? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ø Smileys - Thousands of Free Forum Smileys | My Smiley ø

hey, how about a thread where you reply only with smiley? No words allowed?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## nkira (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## nkira (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## nkira (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## nkira (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## nkira (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## nkira (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## nkira (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## nkira (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## nkira (Jun 7, 2009)

Little Wing said:


>


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## nkira (Jun 7, 2009)

Little Wing said:


>


----------



## nkira (Jun 7, 2009)

Little Wing said:


>


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## nkira (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2009)

i modified a yahoo one to make a hockey guy


----------



## nkira (Jun 7, 2009)

Little Wing said:


>


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## nkira (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## nkira (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## nkira (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2009)

i looked up some domestic chore smilies yesterday then got sidetracked...


----------



## nkira (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2009)

haha


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## nkira (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## nkira (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2009)

^ that one's my favorite.


----------



## nkira (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## nkira (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## nkira (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## nkira (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## maniclion (Jun 11, 2009)

Little Wing said:


>


I want one with a guy straining to pose and then a big cloud of green fart envelopes him....or he's posing and then suddenly a mound of shit builds behind him......that would be great


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2009)

this will have to do till i find it. there's a closer 1 i'm still looking for.


----------



## nkira (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## nkira (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## nkira (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## nkira (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## nkira (Jun 12, 2009)

Alright here's the link Smiley - Music

There are just tooo many to post...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2009)

you must've seen these by now.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## nkira (Jun 14, 2009)

They all are new to me! Thanks LW.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2009)

nkira said:


> They all are new to me! Thanks LW.



you're welcome. 

does your head hurt too bad for smilies


----------



## nkira (Jul 20, 2009)

I see we are back at it again....







Why would my head hurt....


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2009)

nkira said:


>





nkira said:


> Why would my head hurt....



plus i saw you posted some stuff about headaches


----------



## nkira (Jul 21, 2009)

I get migraine attacks here n there, but it's much better now...

Thank you for reading my posts.


----------



## stephenpaul6557 (Jul 21, 2009)

This is definitely my favorite! it reminds me of the Kool aid commercials!


----------

